# Mounted tv isn't straight :-(



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

scottycam said:


> it looks to be sloping down to the right. Looks to be about 1- 1.25 inches lower than the left.


Check it with another level in any case, and use a straightedge rather the TV to amplify any visual misalignment of the rails. It might be an optical illusion.
I suspect the self-leveler was too small for you to measure what's level to the accuracy you need in this case. A 4' level might be better.

Screw holes have a way of walking away from their ideal location.
Without a photo or diagram, let's say it's a 2" rise out of a 25" [TV width] run and the screw holes in the mounting plate are on a 4" square pattern. You then have to raise or lower one end of the mounting plate 4(2/25)= 8/25 of an inch.
Actual errors are usually smaller and can be fixed by wedging a toothpick or larger dowel into a screw hole and then redriving the screw.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

holes on tv may be mis drilled


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

tpolk said:


> holes on tv may be mis drilled


I was thinking almost the same thing, but I'd be more inclined to think it was the arm mounted to one hole at one end, and a different height hole on the other on the TV. 
I'd check the 'arm to TV' mount first to be sure the correct/matching holes were used.

DM


----------



## scottycam (Apr 28, 2010)

Only me...

So I took the tv off today to cross my Ts and dot my I's again.. So, I think I know what the issue is, the top right bolt that holds the mount to the stud broke. So, when the tv is up there, the right side sags a bit. I discovered this when I went to unbolt it and lo and behold, I was able to unscrew it with my hand. What came out was a 1 inch bolt head and smooth body. 

I DON'T know what to do next.. Bolt Extractor? Do those even work? 

Again, open to ALL ideas..

Thanks!!

Also, the broken part is below the surface.


----------



## scottycam (Apr 28, 2010)

The bolt is drilled through the wall, into the stud and broke off below the surface. What's the best way of extracting? I need to reuse that hole and that stud in that exact location. 

I've seen bolt extractors but what is the tried and true method since this is my first time dealing with this. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

scottycam said:


> . . .broke off below the surface.


Besides EZ outs, you could chip away a 1/8" or 1/4" deep crater around the screw [?. It's a bolt if it takes a nut] and grab the exposed shaft with Vicegrips and loosen it. 
If they slip, grind flats on the shaft and try again.

Or you could use an abrasive cutting disk to grind a 1/16" wide slot in the end of the shaft and the wood, and then use a narrow blade screwdriver to unscrew it.


----------



## waterman1971 (Apr 19, 2009)

Weld a nut onto the broken bolt and remove.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

What are you doing? 

Why does it have to be the “exact” location? 

If you can get it out, the “exact” bolt or lag it might not work again. 

Is it a bolt (nuts and washers) or a lag?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

What kind of wall? Concrete? wood? plaster? steel?
How big of bolt? Why did it break? If it broke because it wouldn't come out then drilling it and starting over is the only way.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Threads merged on same issue
I'd move the whole thing up 1/2"-1"


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Threads merged on same issue
> I'd move the whole thing up 1/2"-1"


This is the best and easiest solution. And buy better bolts next time.


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

Could you not drill another hole through the mount only say an inch down.

Then drill a pilot hole into the stud = to the minor diameter of another lag screw.

Sounds like ya got Chinese fasteners with that Chinese wall mount.

Go to a hardware store vs a box store to get an American made fastener.

The alternative is to move the whole bracket up or down and re drill all holes 

as was suggested , don't know if this will expose any of the other holes.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

I got a call from VA to install a wall-mount for a TV. 

From this thread it sounds like I should fasten the mount to the TV first and check that all the lines that should be parallel actually are.

Probably the studs will not be in the right place so I'll make a plate wide enough to reach the studs that goes between the metal mount and the wall [customer to stain or paint & supply mount]. Oversize holes with fender washers will give me some latitude for adjustment. If I remember correctly that wall is covered with panelling.


----------



## MichaelB84 (Nov 29, 2021)

scottycam said:


> Can someone please suggest ideas or what I can do? I'm stuck and bummed and just found this website.
> 
> A little background on me, we just bought a house 2 months ago and I'm def a DIY'er, although things just take me 3 times as long as I analyze the issue and then the solution too long.
> 
> ...


Did you use bolts into a stud? Or drywall anchors? If anchores then the drywall may have gotten wider once you put the weight of the tv on the mount and is sagged a little, otherwise I f your mount doesn’t have adjustment screws on the arms (lots do) you could just fold a thick piece of cardboard and put it under the hook that needs to be raised


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

MichaelB84 said:


> Did you use bolts into a stud? Or drywall anchors? If anchores then the drywall may have gotten wider once you put the weight of the tv on the mount and is sagged a little, otherwise I f your mount doesn’t have adjustment screws on the arms (lots do) you could just fold a thick piece of cardboard and put it under the hook that needs to be raised



You are replying to an 11 year old thread.


----------



## MichaelB84 (Nov 29, 2021)

So you’re telling me that because it was posted 11 years ago people no longer have the same issues because I obviously searched it and came up with this thread


----------

